# SoapCalc questions



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

I`m just not getting it.If I have to enter all of the amounts of oils that I will be using what good is the soap calc?
Sorry,I`m still learning this and my head feels about ready to pop!!
Is there any tutorials to understanding how to make up my own recipes using this or some other soap calc?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

SoapCalc has tutorials. The reason behind SoapCalc (and other lye calculators) is to give you the amount of liquid and lye to use for the various oils you choose to use.

Different oils have varying fatty acid make-ups. Various fatty-acids lend something different to your finished soap.

Visit Kathy Miller's site http://millersoap.com to learn about the attributes of the fatty acids, then come back to SoapCalc (which shows you the FA of each of the oils & the combination of the various FA for the combined oils you chose.)


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, I didn`t see the tutorials.I`ll go back and try again.
I wish there was a calculator of some sort where I could just be all creative and nix all the scientific stuff.:stars:
I could enter into my "lazy soapers calculator" the cool name I`ve come up with and how many bars I`d like and out would come a recipe.

I`ve made a few batches of soap using various books and online recipes.They all came out great.Making up my own is proving to be very challenging.


Thanks,

Sharon


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a video tutuorial for SoapCalc 9

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_ppyJTMpsg[/ame]


----------

